# Where to find big selection of shower trays & baths in Paphos area?



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Can anyone tel me where's a good place to go to find a good choice of baths & shower trays in the Paphos area please?

We have limited space and my Dad wants a separate bath AND shower in there. 

We want to maximise what we get in there, but the shower tray really needs to be about 800mm wide by 800 to 1000mm long. A window is a limiting factor in the shower size.

We currently have a 700x 700mm shower here and that's a bit cramped.

Bath length will depend on shower tray width.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There are a number of shops along the Polis road from Mesogi downwards and I believe there is a shower specialist on the first section of dual carriageway from the motorway roundabout.

Pete


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Big Mark said:


> Can anyone tel me where's a good place to go to find a good choice of baths & shower trays in the Paphos area please?


You our 80cm x 120cm shower tray from EKA in Limassol. They had a number of different designs and sizes. I believe they have a shop in Paphos.

Regards,

Nigel


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Paphos home market in Anavargos, up from the new main Paphos post office.
They are very helpful in there.


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Paphos home market in Anavargos, up from the new main Paphos post office.
> They are very helpful in there.


I found an 800 x 1000 tray at Paphos Home Market, many thanks.


----------

